# utiliser 1 ipod avec deux bibliothèques.



## fredokeneda (27 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour,

Une petite question sur mon ipod shuffle:

j'ai itunes sur mon PC et sur mon ibook.

Je me sers de mon Ibook pour encoder la radio (radio recorder), importer mes CD (j'ai accès aux bases par le net) et je souhaite acheter sur itunes music.

Mais mon ipod est sur la bibli du PC.

lorsque je le connecte, il me dit le message classique: votre ipod est lié à une autre bibli, souhaitez vous modifier le lien et effacer tout les moceaux par la nouvelle bibli.

Est il possible d'avoir 2 bibli sur le même ipod? et si non, comme cela ne me dérange pas à limite que tout soit éffacé car la bibli est sur les HD de mes ordinateurs, puis je faire la modif du lien à chaque fois?

Merci pour vos réponses.

Fredokeneda


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (30 Décembre 2005)

1 iPod, 1 machine, c'est la règle...


----------



## paradize (30 Décembre 2005)

J'en profite...

Et l'inverse, 1 bibliothèque pour 2 ipods ? 

J'ai un ipod 3g et ptete que je me laisserais tenter par un autre ipod.. Prendre le 3g  juste pour la voiture, et l'autre (ipod mini d'occaz' ou nano) pour le train, etc... Vu que le 2e peut stocker moins de chansons, comment on fait ??

Merci pour vos réponses.

P.S: Sur france 2, au journal de 13h, ils ont parlés des risques pour l'audition pour les lecteurs mp3 (ils en parlés déjà au moment du walkman  ), hé ben, y'avait quasiment que des ipods qui étaient filmés (minis, 3g, etc)


----------



## chandler_jf (30 Décembre 2005)

paradize a dit:
			
		

> J'en profite...
> 
> Et l'inverse, 1 bibliothèque pour 2 ipods ?
> 
> J'ai un ipod 3g et ptete que je me laisserais tenter par un autre ipod.. Prendre le 3g  juste pour la voiture, et l'autre (ipod mini d'occaz' ou nano) pour le train, etc... Vu que le 2e peut stocker moins de chansons, comment on fait ??



J'ai crée une liste de lecture "Ipod Mini" et dans les préférences j'ai mis de ne synchroniser que cette liste de lecture ... Itunes fait la différence entre les 2 iPods.

J'imagine qu'il faut mieux aller ici


----------



## mactuxx (30 Décembre 2005)

Idem pour moi, j'ai un shuffle (que je vien de refiler à la soeur) et un iPod Vidéo tout neuf   et je gère les 2 iPods sur la même bibliothèque, ça ne pose aucun problèmes.
Mais en tout cas impossible de synchroniser ton iPod sur deux machines différentes.


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (31 Décembre 2005)

1 machine, plein d'iPods !


----------



## naas (31 Décembre 2005)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:
			
		

> 1 machine, plein d'iPods !


Vi c'est monsieur apple qui le dit:

_*Question :J'ai un ordinateur à la maison et un autre au bureau. Puis-je mettre à jour ma bibliothèque musicale iPod à partir de plusieurs machines  ?*
*Réponse *: Oui. La première fois que vous connectez iPod à votre ordinateur, iPod identifie celui-ci comme son « ordinateur de départ ». À chaque connexion, iPod télécharge automatiquement la bibliothèque musicale qui y est stockée. Si vous connectez iPod à un autre ordinateur, iPod vous demande l'autorisation d'opérer une synchronisation avec sa bibliothèque musicale. Si vous optez pour la synchronisation automatique, iPod identifie cette seconde machine comme ordinateur de départ et rompt tout lien avec le premier. Sinon, iPod active par défaut le mode de synchronisation manuelle, qui vous permet de transférer par glisser-déposer les morceaux, albums et listes de lecture de votre choix sur votre iPod à partir de votre second ordinateur.

La synchronisation ne s'effectue que dans un seul sens, de votre ordinateur vers votre iPod. En d'autres termes, il vous est impossible de transférer de la musique, que ce soit automatiquement ou manuellement, sur un ordinateur à partir de votre iPod ; de même, iPod ne permet pas de copier une bibliothèque musicale d'un ordinateur à un autre. Mais si vous êtes légalement autorisé à copier des fichiers de musique, vous pouvez configurer votre iPod comme un disque dur afin de pouvoir transférer ces fichiers.

*Question : Puis-je mettre à jour plusieurs iPod avec un seul ordinateur ? *
*Réponse *: Oui. Chaque iPod transmettant à votre ordinateur un numéro d'identification distinct, les transferts automatiques de musique sur votre iPod sont possibles même si vous partagez un ordinateur avec le propriétaire d'un autre iPod. Libre à vous d'opter pour la synchronisation automatique de l'ensemble de votre bibliothèque musicale sur plusieurs iPod ou pour la synchronisation de listes de lecture sélectionnées, qui permet de personnaliser le transfert des listes de lecture suivant les iPod._


----------

